# They Walk Amongst Us....



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

Just watching a BBC local news report of the Great North Air Ambulance being targeted by a laser pen wielding idiot, when it was only 150 feet above the landing pad at James Cook Hospital, Middlesborough. 

The pilot complained of being blinded while attempting to land with a critically ill patient on board :frown2::surprise:

At such proximity to the landing site, the use of an air to surface missile would also endanger the aircraft :wink2:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

That is horrendous and could have resulted in a massive number of casualties - remember the Glasgow pub that was hit by a falling police helicopter.

Sadly, the pilot could have received permanent eye damage and now lose his licence......

The idiots that do this sort of thing should be charged with attempted murder.

Disgraceful behaviour to say the least.....

Dave


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I would like to know how to catch them.can we not issue pilots with glasses that protect them from these attacks.


cabby


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

cabby said:


> I would like to know how to catch them.can we not issue pilots with glasses that protect them from these attacks.
> 
> cabby


I don't know Cabby, but that sounds like a good idea in principle. I'm still in favour of a small Air to Surface missile that will track down the laser :wink2: even if it just deposits a bright green, foul smelling dye over the offender.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I suspect the pond life that carry out this kind of prank have no idea how dangerous it is. I think the perspex windows in an aircraft magnify the beam and its like a flash camera going off in your face. One airline bound for the USA had to return to heathrow because of such an attack. 




Really it needs two things. Much stiffer penalties and a campaign to highlight the dangers and more importantly what will happen to you if your caught.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I occasionally confiscated laser pens from kids at school. They did not understand the dangers and usually their parents didn't neither: initially the headteacher (a chemist by degree) took a little bit of persuading to act upon this as a serious danger.

The main problem lies with the suppliers: if they were treated in a similar manner to how we treat guns in THIS country then things might improve. I believe that police officers have to be tasered before being allowed to use one: perhaps laser-purchasers should be subjected to the same treatment - namely a "Harold".:wink2:

Gordon

PS "one in the eye"! :laugh:


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

H1-GBV said:


> ........ I believe that police officers have to be tasered before being allowed to use one: perhaps laser-purchasers should be subjected to the same treatment - namely a "Harold".:wink2:
> 
> Gordon
> 
> PS "one in the eye"! :laugh:


AFAIK police officers do not have to be Tasered before using one !

They used to subject cops to the effects of CS before issuing CS Incapacitant, but even that experience is being phased out.


----------

